# Should There Be A Fat Tax?



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

With the rising cost of health care many states are starting to try to legislate people to be healthier. Through initiatives soda taxes and taxes for people who do not follow a diet plan set by their doctors. I personally think their should be. i am a physically fit healthy adult i don't see why i should be paying for medicare and medicaide for people who are killing themselves with fast food, fatty foods, no exercise, smoking. If people want to kill themselves with food thats fine, but why should people who lead a healthy lifestyle pay for all this? I saw a guy at the grocery store on saturday he was a head of me at the deli counter. he was at least 300 lbs and his wife was close to that if not there and they bought 5 yest 5 pounds of the cheapest bologna they had there. it was a stack about a foot tall. i almost puked. i ordered a pound of low sodium 98% fat free turkey. that same guy was a head of me in line too where he had the bologna cheese 10 yes 10 frozen pizzas and chips lots of chips. and what did he use to pay for it all... a new york state food stamp benefit card. while i am glad he isn't starving i wish he were eating salad.

http://topnews.us/content/238349-fat-tax-should-be-applicable


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How exactly would it work? Food manufacturers will have to pay taxes on the fat content in their products? Wouldn't that just ultimately raise the cost of food in the country, which is already ridiculously high? Therefore it will increase the cost of living, and then overburden the lower income families (as income won't change to reflect it)... I could see that leading to more crime eventually if that happens... Unless it would be done in a controlled way where it won't impact what the consumers pay for food...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

U can't tell people what to eat as unfair as it might seem to you that 300lb mafacka has every right to clog his arteries with whatever they want

How would they regulate this tax anyway through a doctor? I for one hardly go to the doctor but if they start handing out taxes think how many poor and at risk people will not go to the doctors at all. It won't happen


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont necessarily agree that unhealthy people cost tax payers more then healthy people over their lifespan. If you think about it....there maybe more upfront costs....but we are not saddled with the burden to care for these people until their body starts breaking down at 95. I would guess that smokers and the obese actually cost tax payers less over their lifetime when you consider Medicare and SSI.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont necessarily agree that unhealthy people cost tax payers more then healthy people over their lifespan. If you think about it....there maybe more upfront costs....but we are not saddled with the burden to care for these people until their body starts breaking down at 95. I would guess that smokers and the obese actually cost tax payers less over their lifetime when you consider Medicare and SSI.


I agree, the cost of care for an elderly person in a nursing home can be unbelievably high -- someone on dialysis can easily rack up a $50,000 bill each month for care. The cost of care over 10 or even 20 years in a nursing home can really add up.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

tax twinkies just like cigarettes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

GG i think we're just entering the beginning of this, obesity is a fairly new epidemic, and a full cycle hasn't been able to pass yet.

as for a tax for simply being fat, i dont think that's going to really do anything. instead we should stop subsidizing junk food and big agro companies.

also, many people dont realize, those food stamp cards dont work at whole foods, they buy store brand junk items, you can't get kashi cereal with them, or applegate farms cold cuts. you're buying high sodium sh*t from the deli at wal-mart.

that's partly attributable to it...you do raise a good point though, and a lot of the problem is in-fact that people make crappy choices because it's easy to eat high sugar, high fat foods to "feel good" in the short term. something does have to be done, and i dont claim to know how to fix the problem, but i do know that we subsidize corn way too much in this country, and it shows on the grocery shelves. i'd rather pay more money for nutritious food, than pay more money (as im doing now) for food that is horrible for me, and that i've already partially subsidized through my tax dollars.

i also think there could be some kind of tax incentive for people to be healthy. all that's required is a doctors physical yearly to test your blood pressure, cholesterol...etc...you can even bracketize it...you're in the upper level of what's acceptable, ok, you get a 2% tax write off, you're in perfect health, you get a 10% write off. i think that's a much better idea.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jesus tap dancing christ. How about we just start this f****ng country over. Fat tax? And people are seriously discussing this?

We have got our heads so far up our asses its almost laughable if it wasnt so pathetic. This socialist government run dependancy childish sh*t we call modern day america needs to just collapse and start the hell over. I sincerely appologize to my relatives who shed blood for this country. I am soooooo god damn sorry we did this to america.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

The only way to do this would be to tax individual food products like they were trying to do in NY with the soda tax which is impractical. The key to the story that you told about the fatty with a frozen pizza/bologna obsession is the fact he paid with a food stamp benefit card. If your on government assistance you should be eating healthier, if you can't afford to put food in your own mouth there should be some type of guideline on what your allowed to eat. I think we can agree his poor diet will probably result in heart attacks, diabetes and all the other fun stuff heard about on the news, but how are his needs going to be met when that time comes? I can only assume that if someone is on food stamps they are also on either medicare or uninsured, in which case when their arteries do get filled to capacity their medical debts will be absorbing taxpayer money. If your gonna eat like a pig, you shouldn't be using public money to do so, much less clog an already corrupt health care system using public assistance to pay or not pay at all.

But its funny you brought up smoking, I used to work with a guy that smoked a pack and a half a day and we got to talking about it once, he tells me that insurance won't cover the $50 a box of nicorette but they would cover the thousands in chemotherapy that cancer requires. Bottom line, there's a lot more money in treating the sick then there is in preventative care...kinda f'ed up when you think about it.



r1dermon said:


> i also think there could be some kind of tax incentive for people to be healthy. all that's required is a doctors physical yearly to test your blood pressure, cholesterol...etc...you can even bracketize it...you're in the upper level of what's acceptable, ok, you get a 2% tax write off, you're in perfect health, you get a 10% write off. i think that's a much better idea.


I would definitely support a tax break for the healthy over the extremely wealthy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If your taxing smokers tax these fat f*cking 300lb slobs unless they have a legitimate medical condition contributing to their obesity.

What am I saying? There's bigger issues than this. Let's find some way so I don't have to payfor Leshondas and Shakeeshas public housing and their 13 fuckin kids.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

You guys wouldn't put up with a little stamp taxation but this is okay?









I actually have no problem with them doing this in Canada, but only in extreme cases.

The best way to lower health care taxes is to lower people's stress levels! Stop telling them everything will kill them and stop letting corporations pay them peanuts.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You got to be kidding me right? Tax fat people LMFAO!
Some people who are over weight go up and down on their weight and are 100% Health.
sh*t I will put myself out their, I up up and down every single year. The lowest I have ever been is 180lbs for 5'11". and the biggest is 280lbs. I work out and when I do I bulk up and go down to 180lbs and when I take my time of for working out I SHOT up to 280lbs. So why should we pay extra taxes? No one is paying my insurance but myself. It's not like we have a real free health insurance for all. I pay over $600 a month on health insurance. I aleady pay taxes on my smokes. Hel chance are I wont live past 70. Now all those SUPER heath mother f'ers out there might live past 80 to 90 and they are the ones who will cost tax payers money by SSI and medcare..


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Smoke said:


> You guys wouldn't put up with a little stamp taxation but this is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea an extra 100 lbs on your body will stress the hell out of your heart. and we know being obese and smoking will kill you. what you make doesnt tell you what to eat or do? and whats extreme? 30 lbs to lose. 50 lbs? 100 lbs?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was in line to buy some beer the other day...and some 20 year old chick with her two kids was checking out ahead of me. She had like 3 bags of chips, a few candy bars, some ice cream. All of it was complete crap food....and she paid with the Oregon assistance card. That I find irritating. If I am going to subsidize someone....and I dont mind helping people out....at least have the deciency to purchase actual food....and not just processed crap.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't say tax all the fattys just omit them from getting any form of welfare/Gov. assistance...Put the f*cking fork down and you'll probably be able pay your bills.

Really... Who wants to be the dick that tells Santa his fat ass is going to have to pay-up!!! besides Philbert.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was in line to buy some beer the other day...and some 20 year old chick with her two kids was checking out ahead of me. She had like 3 bags of chips, a few candy bars, some ice cream. All of it was complete crap food....and she paid with the Oregon assistance card. That I find irritating. If I am going to subsidize someone....and I dont mind helping people out....at least have the deciency to purchase actual food....and not just processed crap.


true, although she could've bought all her staples the day before...what i find more irritating is the fact that jp morgan gets a commission on every debit food stamp that it processes. .Gov has put jp morgan in control of this countries food stamp system, and now they have incentive for more people to be on the dole. they make money off of poor people basically.

just to go the other way with things, i witnessed a family of four at the shopping center trying to use their food stamps for a welch's 100% grape juice bottle, and they were turned away because it wouldn't work...what did work however was the store brand/generic "grape juice" which was 10% juice and had a ton of added high fructose corn syrup. the store brand was 2 dollars, vs. the welch's being 4 dollars, and to be honest, nobody should really be on public assistance long enough for that to affect their diet majorly. in other words, it's not like slender people are getting obese because they're relegated to store brands...however, i dont think it's right that the healthy option is NOT an option. clearly this person was trying to make a wise dietary choice, and her family wasn't obese, but they were overweight. i'd have no problem subsidizing 100% juice drinks solely. now ice cream is a different story all together, i definitely dont feel the same about that sort of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Tax the corporations that are making the dumb people fat. A lot of people with obesity suffer from what is called "being a mindless corporate slave" syndrome, where there lifestyle choices are dictated by a much larger greedy corporation getting rich of the fatties.
Tax all fast food places, restrict the number of "restaurants" and I say "restaurants" your allowed in a given area, force a payback scheme where for fast food places to be in business in an area they must run some kind of local program to promote healthier living like a free exercise program for locals or organised jogs weekly.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If I was getting rich off the fatties I would tell you to f*ck off! How dare you tax the tubbies! It's a god damn free country! Dolphinswin can have those fries without a dime going to Uncle Sams thin and trim sexy ass.

You say "greedy" corporations. Greed is good, really good. That's why these people make millions and live well, while the common settle for getting it up the ass for their entire working lives.

I encourage everyone to be greedy and make some good money.

On second thought, ignore my original post. I don't care if the fatties are ballooning as long as they make me money.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I just don't want them in front of me at stores or anywhere else. I'm a quick walker.

And use a god damned napkin and wipe your chins.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I just don't want them in front of me at stores or anywhere else. I'm a quick walker.
> 
> And use a god damned napkin and wipe your chins.


So true. The end of shift bell rings and I'm keen on power walking to my car and getting the f*ck home. My powerwalk to the exit is usually heavily delayed by a herd of water buffalo moving ever so slow.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk man, that's a little nuts. If your buyin your own food and paying for your own health problems, you can do whatever you want, but restricting their number of "restaurants" they can operate is a bit much. Idk how you are going to force them to pay taxes or organize community events but they definitely are better ideas. The only problem with this is that people are happy bein fat f*cks and don't want to eat healthy. Remember what happened a few months ago when Michelle Obama was trying to get kids to eat healthy at school? People started complaining about how it wasn't her place. Even now in NY they were trying to pass a law that would only allow fast food places to include toys meeting certain nutritional restrictions and people are up in arms cuz their kid won't have the opportunity to eat the lead based paint off of a 25 cent shrek action figure


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate to be an asshole...

But does anyone think the "fat is pretty" bullshit everyone is selling these days is crap? You SHOULD be ashamed of your body if you are 15-30 and you cant run for more then 10 seconds!

Sorry this always ticks me off. I know apparently its in some genes, but you just dont put on that kind of weight if you are eating properly...at least not by any scientific process I know of.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was talking with my mother the other day and she showed me a clip from a dr. Oz episode and apparently they are relaxing the restrictions on lap band surgery (the one where they partition off your stomach so you feel full sooner then you normally would). Im all for helping people who need it but stuff like at should be emergency use only. People need to wake their own selves up and realize that 7k in calories isn't healthy


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

First you have to define who is fat and who is not. How are you going to do that? The BMI? The way they look? Their cholesterol level? How fast they can run? Are we going to establish a "Magic Number" and say all Women must weigh 120lbs and all men must weigh 180lbs? How long do you give a woman who just gave birth to work off the baby weight before she's classified as fat? How often do we screen everyone? Once a year/month/day? What if you get constipated a few days before your screening and the 4lb dump in your colon puts you over the edge? Is it still fair to tax you for being fat even though said dump will be expelled in a few days and put you back under whatever limit is set up? 
Good luck with this. I weigh in at a little over 260 myself. Got a bit of a gut, but it don't stop me from bench pressing 200lbs, doing 30 pushups at a clip or going on a 10 mile hike through the nearest state park when I feel like it. What does that make me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

They need to solve the root of the problem not simply try taxing the effects. Large fast food places have way to much power when it comes to law making and taxation. McDonalds can change the law as it see's fit without the people knowing, it's only when documentaries (super-size me) or publicly published studies come out that they have to take public relations seriously and try to project a false image of trying to tidy up.
I say Colonel Sanders and Ronald McDonald should be paying for the fatties to get thin as their false advertising and shifty business practices caused the problem to begin with.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

False advertising? What are they doing hanging up signs that say they're endorsed by Jenni Craig?








Sorry dude but I'm calling bullshit on that. It's pretty much common knowledge that that sh*t is bad for you in large doses and nobody's holding a gun to the head of the 400lb chick in BK ordering a triple whopper with cheese, a king size onion ring, 3 apple pies and a diet coke (cause the diet coke makes it all better







).


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

He say's my lunch, as in a athlete's lunch would be McDonalds, yes clearly not false advertising.





Olympians also apparently eat McDonald's.
Tell me when you see fat people in McDonald's advertisements?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdhWIs76K80


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If it was a montage of him going there 3 times a day every day and at the end he said something like "I love this sh*t it keeps me in great shape" I think you'd have more of a point. However, this is a guy in great physical condition eating ONE hamburger after working up a sweat playing some hoops. What's wrong with that?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Traveller said:


> He say's my lunch, as in a athlete's lunch would be McDonalds, yes clearly not false advertising.


Ha, I'm guessing you don't count NFL Offensive and Defensive lineman as athletes!

And I was actually interested to see what they ate so I searched

Chad Ochocinco, Marvin Harrison, Michael Phelps. Just a few of the athletes that claim they eat whatever they want and mention, not jokingly, they eat McDonalds all the time.

Michael Phelps 
Said after his final event, all he wanted was a big fat cheeseburger and french fries.

Other athletes who don't eat so well:

Donovan McNabb
The QB for the Philadelphia Eagles gets himself ready on game day with a big breakfast which usually includes pancakes, sausages and a ham and cheese omelet. Donovan says his favorite non game-day meal is red beans and rice.

Alex Rodriguez
When you make $25 million a year, you'd think you'd be able to afford more than Cocoa Puffs for breakfast. But those puffy balls of chocolate are what A-Rod says are his favorite thing to eat when he starts his day. Alex prefers sushi, or any other kind of seafood, for dinner and cheesecake for dessert.

Serena Williams
Serena is used to eating up and spitting out her opponents on the tennis court, but her favorite meal off the court is Chinese food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Listen to the wording used, the amount of times the word "lunch" is repeated through out the ad, the Olympic ad where they clearly say "You no longer have to be an Olympic athlete to eat like one". It's all this false and subliminal advertising that makes people fat. The fact that it's readily available as opposed to healthier alternatives and then advertised the way it is.

Edit:
Why would you guys be siding with McDonald's and other large fast food places on this issue? Truly mind boggling to think in this day and age you would still defend a large Corporation.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


> He say's my lunch, as in a athlete's lunch would be McDonalds, yes clearly not false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Activity level!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is not the fault of the restaurants....people just need self control. Everyone knows the difference between healthy food and fast food. The simple fact that most healthy food doesnt taste as good prevents people from eating healthy....it isnt the access to healthy food or ignorance. If they made a healthy pizza that tasted as good as one loaded with pepperoni, sausage, mushrooms and tomatoes....I would be all over it. But because they dont...and I know that eating pizza every day isnt healthy...I only eat pizza once every few months. Self discipline...not limiting access....is the only way obesity goes away.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

And wheres the line? Are you taxed if you're over weight by 25lbs? 30lbs? 50lbs? What if you just had a baby? What if you developed some thyroid problem or have some genetic issue (no idea, just playing devils advocate)?
What about on the opposite side of the scale? People with eating problems that are severly under weight and always in the hospital for malnutrition issues? I mean, to take someone because of his/her's physical nature just smells like the most oppressive kind of big brother regulation to me.

I'm a little lost for words I suppose. So far it's been interesting hearing the back and forths. I suppose I'll just keep reading on as this thread grows with more input.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Central said:


> And wheres the line? Are you taxed if you're over weight by 25lbs? 30lbs? 50lbs? What if you just had a baby? What if you developed some thyroid problem or have some genetic issue (no idea, just playing devils advocate)?
> What about on the opposite side of the scale? People with eating problems that are severly under weight and always in the hospital for malnutrition issues? I mean, to take someone because of his/her's physical nature just smells like the most oppressive kind of big brother regulation to me.
> 
> I'm a little lost for words I suppose. So far it's been interesting hearing the back and forths. I suppose I'll just keep reading on as this thread grows with more input.


I have an idea...at every restaurant, subway, bus station, airport.....you have a small doorway and a large doorway. If your ass cant fit through the small doorway....you need to pay more. You have a different menu at restaurants for the bigass people...with the additional cost being the tax. Kind of like a carry on bag at the airport....if your ass is too big....you pay more.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

GG...blunt...but to the point. You dont f*** around do you?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

GG what about the little big fats(kids), midgets, and the anorexic(sp)<- do they get a smaller door and a menu full of lard?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> And wheres the line? Are you taxed if you're over weight by 25lbs? 30lbs? 50lbs? What if you just had a baby? What if you developed some thyroid problem or have some genetic issue (no idea, just playing devils advocate)?
> What about on the opposite side of the scale? People with eating problems that are severly under weight and always in the hospital for malnutrition issues? I mean, to take someone because of his/her's physical nature just smells like the most oppressive kind of big brother regulation to me.
> 
> I'm a little lost for words I suppose. So far it's been interesting hearing the back and forths. I suppose I'll just keep reading on as this thread grows with more input.


I have an idea...at every restaurant, subway, bus station, airport.....you have a small doorway and a large doorway. If your ass cant fit through the small doorway....you need to pay more. You have a different menu at restaurants for the bigass people...with the additional cost being the tax. Kind of like a carry on bag at the airport....if your ass is too big....you pay more.
[/quote]

LOL I like it! I can just imagine the line situation - but what about drive through? Most of the obese folks I see are usually driving their minivans through the drive-thru, and usually spend about 15 minutes ordering for their entire family...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Listen to the wording used, the amount of times the word "lunch" is repeated through out the ad, the Olympic ad where they clearly say "You no longer have to be an Olympic athlete to eat like one". It's all this false and subliminal advertising that makes people fat. The fact that it's readily available as opposed to healthier alternatives and then advertised the way it is.
> 
> Edit:
> Why would you guys be siding with McDonald's and other large fast food places on this issue? Truly mind boggling to think in this day and age you would still defend a large Corporation.


I'm not siding with anybody. It interested me so I looked up how many athletes admit to eating McDonalds.

False advertising is nothing uncommon. Companies knowingly do it it every single day. Did you know that beverage companies list distribute "0 calorie" beverages are lying and committing false advertising? They bring in more money selling the product than they spend paying the fines.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

GG as good of an idea as that is there would be a ton of protests claiming discrimination and there would be too much controversy for it to pass


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just joking guys. IMO....people with weight issues get enough crap for being overweight without adding a unenforceable tax on them. If you want to tax candy, ice cream, fast food, snacks....fine. I dont see how you could tax an individual though.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Do you give tax credits if someone drops X amount of pounds, whats the proposed formula for this calculation? Philbert.

Do you give tax credits if someone drops X amount of pounds, whats the proposed formula for this calculation? Philbert.

tops


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was just joking guys. IMO....people with weight issues get enough crap for being overweight without adding a unenforceable tax on them. If you want to tax candy, ice cream, fast food, snacks....fine. I dont see how you could tax an individual though.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I believe with the taxation of fatty mcfatties, the government will also enact an incentive to "better your health" by enacting the SWAP (shed weight and prosper) Act. 
They should credit back paid taxed by a certain percentage for every 3.3 pounds you loose at the end of each fiscal season. Maxing out when you hit your suggested target weight for your height.

Also, the individual who recieves SWAP credits will also be recognized by his or her local union supporters and awarded with the opportunity to present future medals to former weight challanged peoples for their bravery in overcoming a burden on their wellbeing. After all, they lost weight for their country as well.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL really people?

First of all we all the the right to buy what ever the hell we want. Period, got it...... If I want to eat ten burgers today, I will. 
Now I am not going to talk about people using walfare to pay for junk food. Since I dont believe we should have ANY type of welfare. But if I work 80 to 100 hours ever two weeks or even if I just work 1 day a week. I can spend my hard earned cash on whatever the h ell I want. I already get taxed like a mother f$cker in Cail. Fat tax my ass....... sh*t man, I have seen a lot of "fit" guys who weigh around 140 lbs who seem so unhealthy to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

sadboy said:


> LOL really people?
> 
> First of all we all the the right to buy what ever the hell we want. Period, got it...... If I want to eat ten burgers today, I will.
> Now I am not going to talk about people using walfare to pay for junk food. Since I dont believe we should have ANY type of welfare. But if I work 80 to 100 hours ever two weeks or even if I just work 1 day a week. I can spend my hard earned cash on whatever the h ell I want. I already get taxed like a mother f$cker in Cail. *Fat tax my ass*....... sh*t man, I have seen a lot of "fit" guys who weigh around 140 lbs who seem so unhealthy to me.


Are you fat? j/k


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sadboy is fat.









((edit)) DAMNIT you beat me....major props to the better man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Great minds think alike


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup, I go up and down.... But I work out and lift.... I have always been big. My good weight is around 220. Right now I am not lift so my body is around 270 but I dont look it. 
But I tell you what... I get checked all the time, and my vitals are all good and health.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

whats wrong with bologna?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

swampassj said:


> whats wrong with bologna?


It's spelled oddly


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> LOL really people?
> 
> First of all we all the the right to buy what ever the hell we want. Period, got it...... If I want to eat ten burgers today, I will.
> Now I am not going to talk about people using walfare to pay for junk food. Since I dont believe we should have ANY type of welfare. But if I work 80 to 100 hours ever two weeks or even if I just work 1 day a week. I can spend my hard earned cash on whatever the h ell I want. I already get taxed like a mother f$cker in Cail. Fat tax my ass....... sh*t man, I have seen a lot of "fit" guys who weigh around 140 lbs who seem so unhealthy to me.


They tax the sh*t out of cigarettes.....whats the difference?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They tax the sh*t out of cigarettes.....whats the difference?


Okay, maybe I need to make my point clear. I don't care if junk food/soda/fast food is taxed like they do smokes. If you want to eat something that is bad for you just like smokes or beer, then maybe we should tax it. I am not okay with people who are overweight being taxed themselves for their weight.

My point is, if I want to eat junk food I will. I can do what I want with my money. If the law passes a junk food tax, then I dont care cause I will do what I want with my money. I dont mind paying taxes.

But dont just attach one group of people and ONLY try and tax them.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

all the fatties here are against a fat tax


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

diddye said:


> all the fatties here are against a fat tax


Too true lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> all the fatties here are against a fat tax


So what is a fat tax? People or Food?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm all about the flat tax. If I can't set a can of Diet Coke on yo' ass like a table, you'se too f*cking skinny, yo. Either eat a f*cking cheeseburger or two, or feel my wrath as you bend over and enjoy the taxation sensation.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Chil touched me like GG did...And I liked IT


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Fat tax?"

Absurd.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

P-man you too healthy get out of here lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Flat tax for all.

If you want to tax "fat", tax the food. No need to tax big people. And yes I'm super fat, used to be a rapper to. One of the Fat Boys.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

10pointers said:


> I hate to be an asshole...
> 
> But does anyone think the "fat is pretty" bullshit everyone is selling these days is crap? You SHOULD be ashamed of your body if you are 15-30 and you cant run for more then 10 seconds!


Get your bullshit out of here 10pointers. I was watching an educational show (MTV True Life) and on it, a fat pale red headed girl who was also like 6'4" went around her community college campus starting a "opposite of small people are beautiful club" and I felt bad for the bed she had to sleep on every night. I was inspired by her show so I tried to create clubs at my university. First club I started was called "White Guys With Shaved Heads Club", after a few gatherings the university took away their sponsorship. So after a few weeks I missed that feeling of being in a group, so I thought I should start another club, titled it "Skinny People are Beautiful People", we had plenty of girls join the club and I even brought in lots of food for each meeting, but for some reason right after all the girls ate they all needed to use the restroom and always took mouthwash. I guess they always wanted to have fresh breath. After a few meetings though, more people complained and I had to end that group.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol this thread is making me laugh something serious. MY medical at work we get money bac kif we fill out forms stating our health. So if we arent over weight and i ngeneral good health we get can get a check up to $300 once a year. Things like this I like but taxing "unhealthy" food really? I weigh 160lbs wet have since high school and that was 16 years ago. I love ice cream but I dont eat it on a regular basis. I eat fast food once a week. I can still out sprint most people even thoguh I dont excercise regularly. I am active but no where near what I was in high school.

Being fat simply comes down to genetics/health issues or your a fat lazy basatard. I have an uncle that grew up thin. Started driving trucks and put on some major weight. He got to almsot 400lbs. He simply started walking 2 miles every morning and within a year was down to 180. He did change his deit some too but I think people that are active tend to be slimmer and simply more fit than people that just sit around and do nothing. Eat lettuce all day long but if you sit on the couch all the time your going to get fat.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I think that well fat people should pay more for buses, trains, planes or anything where their girth encroaches into another persons space or their weight has anything to do with things. So for planes they pay for 2 reasons.

1. Being too wide for seats

2. Using up extra fuel because of weight


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

so if i only take up 3/4 of the seat then do i get a discount? if not, then why did they use bias towards fat people when they installed the seats that were too large for a skinny person like myself?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think if you don't physically fit in the seat then you should be made to buy two, especially on Airplanes. Ever have to spend 4 hours in a plane with half your seat taken up by the fat rolls of the guy in the seat next to you? I have. Dude smelled like he hadn't showered in a f*cking week either.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

makes sense from a business perspective...all the airlines have to do is make the seats fit a 150lb man comfortably, that way most people would have to pay double. skinny is the minority in america, so to make people who aren't skinny, pay more than those who are, is pretty bogus if you ask me. i see where you're coming from, but by the same token, a skinny person should get a refund when they dont take up a full seat. or maybe if the fat guy takes up 1.5 seats, he should pay 1.5 times the amount for a seat, and the skinny guy who only takes up half the seat, should pay 50% for the seat.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

To me It's not about how much of the seat you take up, it's about the fact that you're making the people who sit next to you miserable. 
This guy should pay the fat tax.
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/03/31/obese-ohio-man-dies-fused-chair-2-years/?intcmp=sem_outloud&intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmfao...hahaha...whoever fed him should be charged! haha. that's ludacris.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If I promise to throw in a couple of extra bucks, can I just carry around some extra pounds and have skinny assh*les shut up? Maybe put a tax stamp on the fat roll where my head meets my neck?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

There was just a news report in my city that they are either limiting the number of people they allow on city buses or retro fitting them to accomidate for fatter people. Apparently the weight ratio to number of people on buses here is really skewed and safety regulators are forcing the transit authority to change something.  That and other passangers are complaining about squeezing next to large people.

Kinda crazy when you think about it like that. My tax dollars might get raped even more to retro fit buses for fat asses


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pay us 13 dollars per fat roll and well let you carry that fat around. Drop by the office if you plan on taking your shirt off at the beach, you got to pay extra for that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why, is he greek?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

That fox news report was disgusting . . How do people like that actually exist


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL....go up to Big Show or Mark Henrys face and tell them theyre fat , I *dare* you !


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Quint said:


> LOL....go up to Big Show or Mark Henrys face and tell them theyre fat , I *dare* you !


You do realise the WWE is fake right?


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Im gunna wash maself with a rag on a stick ! (quote fat Bart Simpson)


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> I hate to be an asshole...
> 
> But does anyone think the "fat is pretty" bullshit everyone is selling these days is crap? You SHOULD be ashamed of your body if you are 15-30 and you cant run for more then 10 seconds!


Get your bullshit out of here 10pointers. I was watching an educational show (MTV True Life) and on it, a fat pale red headed girl who was also like 6'4" went around her community college campus starting a "opposite of small people are beautiful club" and I felt bad for the bed she had to sleep on every night. I was inspired by her show so I tried to create clubs at my university. First club I started was called "White Guys With Shaved Heads Club", after a few gatherings the university took away their sponsorship. So after a few weeks I missed that feeling of being in a group, so I thought I should start another club, titled it "Skinny People are Beautiful People", we had plenty of girls join the club and I even brought in lots of food for each meeting, but for some reason right after all the girls ate they all needed to use the restroom and always took mouthwash. I guess they always wanted to have fresh breath. After a few meetings though, more people complained and I had to end that group.
[/quote]








Priceless!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> so if i only take up 3/4 of the seat then do i get a discount? if not, then why did they use bias towards fat people when they installed the seats that were too large for a skinny person like myself?


Thats a poor argument and you know it. And we know you are not skinny


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

"thats a poor argument"...no sir...THATS a poor argument. What's the threshold for being fat? 200lbs? Over 30% body fat? Who sets the standard? I imagine a lot of the folks who want to impose a fat tax are the same ones that are always crying for less govt...so then, who's going to legally classify you as fat? The big badd govt? Some private corporation? Sorry, I'm not down with giving all that control out.

btw, ivenever claimed to be skinny. I'm 6'3 240 and my mom says I'm healthy.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> "thats a poor argument"...no sir...THATS a poor argument. What's the threshold for being fat? 200lbs? Over 30% body fat? Who sets the standard?* I imagine a lot of the folks who want to impose a fat tax are the same ones that are always crying for less govt*...so then, who's going to legally classify you as fat? The big badd govt? Some private corporation? Sorry, I'm not down with giving all that control out.
> 
> btw, ivenever claimed to be skinny. I'm 6'3 240 and my mom says I'm healthy.


thats what i was thinking as well. less gubmint.... unless it helps rich people.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nick G said:


> ....lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people....


If we got that passed we could pay off the national debt.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X


b_ack51 said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.
[/quote]

i ve been to those places and half of the people there dont need em and are lazy mother F*ckers ! its a wast what our country has done


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.
[/quote]

i've been to those places, and half of the people there don't need them and are lazy mother F*ckers ! it's a waste, what our country has done [become?]
[/quote]


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

as much as i'd like to punish the obese, eating disgusting food day after day is a personal choice, just like drinking alcohol and smoking a pack of heaters. in a free society one should be able to do/eat/say what he/she pleases as long as those choices don't infringe upon the freedoms of other persons. so, i say, do what you want, but dont come looking to me to pay your doctor bill, you water buffalo.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well unfortunately wisco, everybody is on the same system, so more expensive subscribers (fatasses, tobacco users...etc...)end up costing you more for health insurance anyway.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

10pointers said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.
[/quote]

i've been to those places, and half of the people there don't need them and are lazy mother F*ckers ! it's a waste, what our country has done [become?]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So this is still up in the air... Funny sh*t. 
So who which group is pushing on a junk/fat food tax anyway?
Is it the left or the right?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.
[/quote]

i ve been to those places and half of the people there dont need em and are lazy mother F*ckers ! its a wast what our country has done
[/quote]

seek and yee shall find.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> if we tax people based on their shortcomings, lets not stop at being fat. lets tax the ugly people cus ... who wants to see them. lets tax women drivers, cus we all know they are ho-ho rendous. lets tax the f-ck out of stupid people, they cause more problems than anyone, and they are more rampant than mexican immigrants.


Good thinking, we should also start taxing people on wel-fare and those who use food-stamps.
[/quote]

i've been to those places, and half of the people there don't need them and are lazy mother F*ckers ! it's a waste, what our country has done [become?]
[/quote]








[/quote]









[/quote]

Man I need my own personal spell checker...Danny would you like be my secretary?

(P-man quit)

I would much rather tax the elderly.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

ZOSICK said:


> I would much rather tax the elderly.


Another good idea. How about a "Driving 20mph under the speed limit during morning rushour when I'm trying to go to work" tax?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Tax the rich.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Tax the rich.


Well thats just crazy talk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Tax the people that want taxes.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Tax the people that want taxes.


You don't want any taxes, then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I live tax free right now, why would I want taxes? I don't want to pay for wars. I donate money so I know that it goes to those who need it and what causes it helps.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I live tax free right now, why would I want taxes? I don't want to pay for wars. I donate money so I know that it goes to those who need it and what causes it helps.


How do you live tax free? There are no taxes in Kuwait?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, no tax here.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Are you a US citizen?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

nope


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Were you ever a US citizen? From which country to you claim citizenship? I'm not the tax man or anything, just asking because I thought you were a US citizen and even those who live abroad along with expatriates are still required to file a tax return on their worldwide income.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

16 fat people voted no


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Never been a US citizen. Only tax I pay is an income tax on investments I have in Europe.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ICEE said:


> 16 fat people voted no


More like 10-12 you have to account for those that didn't understand the question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

lol.....twas not my point , my point was if you called Mark Henry fat to his face most likely hed stomp you flat like a beer can...lulz


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Quint said:


> lol.....twas not my point , my point was if you called Mark Henry fat to his face most likely hed stomp you flat like a beer can...lulz


You mean John Henry, right....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

philbert said:


> With the rising cost of health care many states are starting to try to legislate people to be healthier. Through initiatives soda taxes and taxes for people who do not follow a diet plan set by their doctors. I personally think their should be. i am a physically fit healthy adult i don't see why i should be paying for medicare and medicaide for people who are killing themselves with fast food, fatty foods, no exercise, smoking. If people want to kill themselves with food thats fine, but why should people who lead a healthy lifestyle pay for all this? I saw a guy at the grocery store on saturday he was a head of me at the deli counter. he was at least 300 lbs and his wife was close to that if not there and they bought 5 yest 5 pounds of the cheapest bologna they had there. it was a stack about a foot tall. i almost puked. i ordered a pound of low sodium 98% fat free turkey. that same guy was a head of me in line too where he had the bologna cheese 10 yes 10 frozen pizzas and chips lots of chips. and what did he use to pay for it all... a new york state food stamp benefit card. while i am glad he isn't starving i wish he were eating salad.
> 
> http://topnews.us/co...d-be-applicable


I think it is a great idea!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Yep, no tax here.


Not everyone is a citizen of an oil-producing country.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

if you dont pay taxes, you cant really relate to this conversation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually I have dual citizenship and I left the UK to live here cause tax is bullsh*t and I don't want to fund wars and crooked politicians.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Actually I have dual citizenship and I left the UK to live here cause tax is bullsh*t and I don't want to fund wars and crooked politicians.


So what do you do for work?

Also, you do realize that those desicable taxes you speak of saved Kuwait once and has likely been protecting it ever since. As long as you realize that, then fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

lol. OK buddy, whatever you say








You need to question your government instead of eating everything it shoves at you.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> lol. OK buddy, whatever you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't eat everything my government shoves at me. Are you saying the US did not intervene and reclaim Kuwait?

My government is Canadian, for the record.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you know why Kuwait was invaded in the first place? Who gave Sadam all the weapons he needed to do it? How much Kuwait has invested into other countries before and after the first Gulf war? How much money is given yearly to coalition forces by Kuwait?
This is a topic for a separate debate anyway, and will be glad to discuss global politics with you in a separate thread or PM.

On the matter at hand, tax the companies profiting of the fatties, and use that money to help solve the problem not to hand out in the form of Government Bail-out schemes that are later used to give ridiculous bonuses.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

10pointers said:


> Tax the rich.


Keynesian economics and taxing rich people is a pipe dream. Do you think wealthy people got that way by being stupid? They will past additional costs associated with higher taxes on, in the form of lay offs, company contraction and higher consumer prices.

Don't forget, high taxes in America go toward building tanks, bombs, aircraft carriers, automatic weapons, and figher jets for invading soverign third world nations and reducing their culture to squander. The money collected from income tax goes to pay for general welfare, corporate welfare, the military industrial complex, wars, and interests on money created out of thin air- which are not investments that pay any kind of dividend to the people in general.

"The path to hell is paved with good intentions."


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm surprised rich people even live in the US anymore. If I was a billionaire or even a multimillionaire I'd have stopped giving to charities and bought and moved to my own 3rd world country down in South America by now.


----------

